# a deal of a life time, now what?



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

I just got a Furuno RDP-149 from a buddy. He got injured in Iraq and physicaly cant boat any more, he gave me the unit but he doesnt know anything about installing it he paid some one else to do it. I have the monitor ,a control box (ETR-6/10n) network sounder transceiver unit, the radar dome, and the gps antena. Does this sound like all i will need to install it? It is missing a transducer does any one know how much one will cost? I want to stick with a transom mount, I'm not in to the through hull install! can this unit use satilite overlays? thanks for any help you can share.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.furunousa.com/Support/FAQ.aspx


----------

